# San Antonio Bay Trout



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

San Antonio Bay stud caught today sitting shallow on the tip of an oyster reef. Almost 28â€ just over 7 lbs. Released after picture. 

Captain Nick Dahlman 
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina


----------

